# harv says hi (NOT meow)



## harv

Brief summary:

Old geezer (73), married (almost 49 years), live in Chicago area.
One son, married, two grandkids, all living in Chicago area.
BA in Math, minor in Physics, MS in Technical Documentation.
Grew up with (and in) the computer industry: programmer, operator,
analyst, tech writer--mainframes to PCs. Mac user now.
Caregiver for 8 years for wife with dementia. Wife now in nursing home.

For more, see my Web site: Megalomania Intergalactic--The Stars Are Ours

Harv


----------



## love.my.cats

Hi Harv. Sorry to hear about your wife. It must be very sad/hard for you. My MIL is in a nursing home and it can be sad going to visit her.


----------



## harv

Hi l.m.c.,

Yeah, it's tough. Wife has a condition that's being researched, but cause (and
hence cure, if any) are unknown. It hits first in the area of the brain that deals
with communication. So she can't speak,and can't understand speech or
written words. It's also affected the areas in the front of the brain that 
governs behavior. The woman I married is no longer with us.

Thanks for your reply.

Harv


----------



## Penny135

Welcome to the forum Harv. I'm so sorry to hear about your wife. It sounds like she has a very loving husband.

I too live in IL. West Central IL, but I get up to Chicago every once in awhile. I love it. Its almost, a two hour drive from here.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Hi Harv, and welcome to the Forum.

My Dad had Pick's Disease....is that what your wife has? I know how hard it is.


----------



## harv

October said:


> Hi Harv, and welcome to the Forum.


Thanks! Everyone's making me feel at home here.



> My Dad had Pick's Disease....is that what your wife has? I know how hard it is.


No, it's a related dementia called Primary Progressive Aphasia. 
It "progressed" to include Fronto-Temporal Dementia.


----------



## harv

Penny135 said:


> Welcome to the forum Harv. I'm so sorry to hear about your wife. It sounds like she has a very loving husband.


Thanks, Penny.



> I too live in IL. West Central IL, but I get up to Chicago every once in awhile. I love it. Its almost, a two hour drive from here.


There's so much to do in the Big City that it's worth a trip like that.


----------



## robert4301

Thanks for posting this. I saw in one of your other posts that your wife was badly allergic to cats. I wondered what had changed to enable you to adopt cats. I didn't want to sound insensitive by asking. I have always been single, now a budding curmudgeon at age 58. My father, at 88, is well into the Alzheimers trip. My mother, 85, is the primary caregiver. I am more concerned with her well being than my dad's. He is nearly beyond caring in an adult way.


----------



## harv

robert4301 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I saw in one of your other
> posts that your wife was badly allergic to cats. I wondered what had changed to
> enable you to adopt cats. I didn't want to sound insensitive by asking. I have
> always been single, now a budding curmudgeon at age 58. My father, at 88, is
> well into the Alzheimers trip. My mother, 85, is the primary caregiver. I am
> more concerned with her well being than my dad's. He is nearly beyond caring
> in an adult way.


I've been a caregiver for 8 years for wife with dementia. 
She's now in a nursing home. So I'm in the house by myself.

You're in a tough situation. Your mom needs some help. 
I hope she has it. 

Age 58 is young to be a curmudgeon. But with practice, 
you'll succeed. :wink

Harv


----------



## Lyndzo

Welcome Harv. Thanks for sharing your story. I'm sorry to hear about your wife. You are a great husband for taking care of her and a great dad to those kitties


----------



## harv

Thanks for the kind words, Lyndzo. 

I wouldn't say I was a great dad to the first pair,
although I did try. I should have learned more
before adopting them--including asking their
previous owner some questions!

I did do better with our crazy second cat.

They do say that the third time is the charm...

Harv


----------

